# Latvian take on bodybuilding



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

I was working with a Latvian man earlier in the week, kaspars, anyway basicly what he was telling me I found really odd.

He said before workout have a meal and a piece of dark chocolate, he said in Latvia people swear by eating white rice, brown bread and this sugar stuff ( Marius pundunowski takes it), for carb sources and potatoes too. He was very anti supplements , said they ruin your insides.

I know u said never assume someone knows what they are talking about because of size etc, because he may not be natural, the. He told me about serving in Bosnia,afghan for the Latvian army which made me realise he knows what he's talking about, he also seemed to know so much about how many calories are contained in food off the top of he's head.

He's 98kg at the minute, hasn't trained for 3/4 years, but at he's biggest was 118 kg, he's like 6'5 too.

Just curious as to what people on here think about the eastern European take on bodybuilding, and white rice instead of brown, oh yeah he also said brown is for cutting white for gaining, part of this must be right though....


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Also they swear by eating the most basic of food, but the best quality, I.e eggs, chicken, milk. Bread


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thats basic bodybuilding nutrition right there mate,but his take on supps ruining insides are interesting and frankly sound like nonsense lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I can imagine him saying this in his accent and it sounding very convincing.. hahaha

I agree with Weeman though


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

What gym do you train at?


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone has their own take on things, but supplements certainly don't ruin your insides.. at the end of the day where do you think Whey protein comes from? lol a whole food!

To be honest most of the eastern europeans have pretty good genetics so that could certainly help them naturally..


----------

